

Show HN: Quotica - A beautiful way to collect quotes. - kenips

I know quotes and code might not mix, but I'd love HN to check out our latest project that three of us code to collect quotes :).<p>The idea is simple: to have a beautiful place to collect and share quotes. It will be fully plugged into twitter and facebook yet all the noises are filtered away.<p>Since all three of us are doing this for the first time, any comments would be appreciated. Thanks HN!<p>http://quoti.ca/?invite_key=showhn
======
pepsi_can
I thought this idea was cute. I especially enjoyed the design of the
application itself.

But why, oh why, would you make it so hard for me to try it out?

First I couldn't decide if I wanted to spend the time to register based on
your landing page. I'm lazy. Eventually I decided to register since you guys
didn't have any comments on this thread. After registering I needed to confirm
my email. Sigh.

Next I signed into my email and clicked on the confirmation link. Which took
me to the log in page where I had to type my info again.

I would have been much more interested if I could simply see and play with the
application itself without having to fill out any forms. After playing with
the app I can then decide if I want to register.

~~~
kenips
Thanks for the comments! The homepage isn't a good landing page at all. We're
working on a video to show off the site a bit more, and will soon put the most
popular quotes on the homepage to get people taste the site better.

Agree with the sign-in part. We're using Django (perhaps should have picked
rails) and that's the default settings. We will rectify that issue soon.
Thanks again for the feedback!

------
ddrmaxgt37
I personally don't like the postit, poloroid, etc. that the quotes are
overlaid on. It doesn't seem to add any value to the experience. It actually
detracts if you ask me. The rest of the site quite nice looking, but the
postits and other images just seem gaudy.

Also, when I think quotes, I think typography. The way a short quote bunches
up at top, leaving most of the background empty looks weird. Also, I think a
serif typeface is much better suited for this role.

------
kenips
Clickable: <http://quoti.ca/?invite_key=showhn>

------
HardyLeung
You need better font choices (especially the name of the source).

Need sign in with Facebook.

I don't like the background... need a lot more work.

Your open double quote is not matched with a closing double quote. This is
awkward.

What's your monetization strategy?

------
brianjolney
Love the design of the site pre-login.

Once I signed up and logged in, it was downhill for me too. Quotes don't seem
to need backgrounds, photos, etc. Play with more typography and minimize the
design elements!

------
kenips
Thanks for all the comments so far! We will be rethinking the backgrounds /
design in the next iteration and definitely will improve the typeface.

Sign-in with Facebook will also be integrated soon.

~~~
terran7
Nice site Ken. Quick question - how do you deal with duplicate quotes being
posted on the site?

